# Which countries have you visited, want to visit or want to know more about?



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I have not visited many countries but I have visited are:

Brazil
USA
Paraguay
Argentina
Uruguay
Portugal

I intend to visit in the coming years:

Canada
UK
France
Netherlands
Mexico
Chile 

Comment ...


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

*Europe* : France (home), UK, Spain, Italy, Monaco, Switzerland, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Austria, Romania, Sweden, Greece, Malta, Czech Republic, Ireland, Luxembourg.

*Americas* : USA, Canada, Uruguay.

*Africa* : Morocco, Tunisia, South Africa.

*Asia* : Japan, Thailand, Vietnam, South Korea, Singapore.

*Oceania *: Australia, New Zealand.

The 30 countries that I've visited so far, and I plan to go to :

-China
-Malaysia
-Mexico
-Israël
-Ukraine
-Norway


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

visted:
Hmm, link to the map seems to be dead

USA
Mexico
Canada
Nicaragua
Costa Rica
Jamaica

Uruguay
Argentina
Peru

UK
Ireland
France
Italy
Spain
Portugal
Monaco
Germany
Poland
Croatia
Slovenia
Vatican
Russia
Ukraine
Latvia
Estonia
Finland
Netherlands
Belgium
Georgia
Armenia

Egypt
Morocco
Turkey
UAE

China
Japan
South Korea
Vietnam
Thailand
Cambodia
Indonesia
Singapore
Myanmar
Malaysia
Kyrgyzstan
Uzbekistan
India

Cook Islands

I don't count airports as visits (Taiwan, El Salvador)
I also had a minor visit by my driver to get cheap gas in Kazakhstan

Booked Mauritius which would be country *49* (but also may have to work and postpone that trip)
Need to get to 50!

Also been to 49 of the 50 US States

Much of my travel photos are here: http://www.pixelmap.com/


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

been to (only 22 countries): usa, canada, norway, sweden, denmark, germany, netherlands, england, chech rep, spain, italy, croatia, ukraine, austria, china (and HK/macau), japan, vietnam, thailand, malaysia, philippines, indonesia and singapore.

want to go to top 22 countries in no particular order:
brazil, peru, mexico, colombia, panama, costa rica, cuba, australia, laos, cambodia, myanmar, south korea, taiwan, morocco, egypt, israel, UAE, tanzania, india, france, turkey and greece.


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

Have been to: Uruguay, Argentina, Brazil, Paraguay, Spain, Andorra, France, Belgium, Luxembourg, the Netherlands and the UK.
Want to go to: Iceland, New Zealand, Norway, Sweden, Japan, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Poland, Canada, Slovenia, Croatia and Ireland.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

have visited / lived: USA, Germany, Canada

want to visit: the rest of the world; will I have enough time in one lifetime?


----------



## Tomspbr (Feb 19, 2010)

Have visited: Brazil, Paraguay, Uruguay, Argentina, Chile, Canada, USA, Sweden, Denmark, UK, France, Spain, Germany, Netherlands, Italy and Poland

Want to visit: Colombia, Portugal, Switzerland, Iceland, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Albania, Greece, Turkey, Israel, Lebanon, Japan, Singapore and South Korea.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

del


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

*México
Colombia
Venezuela
Perú
Argentina
Brasil
Uruguay
Paraguay*


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

been to (only 19 countries): norway, denmark, finland, estonia, latvia, germany, austria, belgium, france, netherlands, england, spain, italy, switzerland, monaco, poland, belarus, russia, ukraine.

want to visit: Czech rep., Hungary, Greece, Turkey 

dreaming of: USA, Canada, Brazil, Argentina, Paraguay, Australia


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

It's fukkin good being a European. You can travel anywhere in the continent and all the places are good. 

I live in South East Asia, and we're not really bothered going to nearby cities lol! I mean, why would I go in Jakarta if the place looks similarly with my city Manila? Except for Singapore I guess. 

Anyway, I plan to travel around the world before I die haha! Good thing my job requires me to travel. But I do hope to have Euro trip in the future that is a holiday trip for a month or two cos I hate backpacking lol!


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've visited France, Spain, Malta, Ireland, Canada

Visiting Sweden this year

Would like to visit Norway, Finland, Germany, Iceland, and Estonia


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

been to:

Peru, Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Brazil, Ecuador, Colombia, Venezuela, Aruba, Panama, Dominican Republic, USA, Canada, Spain, Portugal, Italy, France, UK, Luxembourg, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Greece, Turkey, Morrocco.

MyTop 10 new destinations to visit

1. Australia
2. China
3. Mexico
4. Egypt
5. Thailand
6. Maldives
7. Czech Republic
8. Croatia
9. Lebanon
10. Israel


----------



## ender650 (May 11, 2011)

I have been to: Japan, Canada, Taiwan, USA, Cayman Islands, Mexico
I might like to go to Hong Kong, Macau, and Iceland


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Been to:
Canada
United States
Mexico
Costa Rica
Iceland
United Kingdom
Ireland
France
Sweden
Finland

Want to visit next:
India
China
Japan
Thailand
Egypt
Turkey
Argentina
Australia
Greece
Germany
Italy
Kenya


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

* Europe
Holland
Spain
Portugalx2
Francex2
*

* North America
Canadax2
Usax4*

*South America
Uruguay
Paraguay
Chile*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Want to visit:
Switzerland
Australia
Uk
Ireland
Italy
Germany
South Africa
Argentina
Mexico
UAE
Peru
Swedem
Turkey*


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Want to visit

New Zealand/ Australia
Germany
Belgium
Italy
South Africa
Brazil
Canada


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Want to visit 
Brazil , Argentina , Australia , Japan , Greece , South Africa , China , Jordan , Kenya


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Visited 
Malaysia,
Singapore, 
Thailand, 
Indonesia, 
China,
South Korea,
Japan,
India.

Never step out from Asia.... Within a year time Wish to bag packer to 
Tuekey,
France, 
Uk, 
Netherlands, 
Switzerland,
Norway,


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I just know my country =(


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ You have seen every country here rekarte ..... I've myself seen you almost everywhere on Globe SSC....


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

agus_southMVD said:


> Have been to: Uruguay, Argentina, Brazil, Paraguay, Spain, Andorra, France, Belgium, Luxembourg, the Netherlands and the UK.
> Want to go to: Iceland, New Zealand, Norway, *Sweden*, Japan, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Poland, Canada, Slovenia, Croatia and Ireland.





Aaronj09 said:


> I've visited France, Spain, Malta, Ireland, Canada
> 
> Visiting *Sweden* this year
> 
> Would like to visit Norway, Finland, Germany, Iceland, and Estonia





sebvill said:


> been to:
> 
> Peru, Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Brazil, Ecuador, Colombia, Venezuela, Aruba, Panama, Dominican Republic, USA, Canada, Spain, Portugal, Italy, France, UK, Luxembourg, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, *Sweden*, Greece, Turkey, Morrocco.



I'm very surprised to see that so many people have been in/want to go to 
Sweden.

The tourist agencies have done a good job.

So the question is why Sweden ?

It's mostly woods and lakes, Stockholm has an interesting old town though.

but this fades in comparison with Venice, Italy.

So if you come from Uruguay or Peru and pay +1000$ for the flight ticket you will get more impressions on the trip if you choose Italy. They had a well developed society when we lived in caves. That's a fact!

BUT....

Sweden is cheaper, safer, cleaner, not that crowded, people are friendly and speak english.

Also you can combine your trip to Sweden with a visit to Denmark, Finland or a Baltic country.

Let's say you take a direct flight from Peru/Uruguay to Amsterdam, then another 2h flight to Copenhagen, spend a day there. 

Leave Copenhagen with the 4h 44 min. train to Stockholm.

See the old town, take a dirtcheap ( ca 40$) nightcruise to Helsinki/Tallinn/Riga.

That's my opinion but if I was a south american I would want to see France/Italy before entering Scandinavia.

It's like me choosing Asuncion, Paraguay as first choise on my maiden voyage to South America.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

sweden is a beautiful country from what I heard , I should add this country to visit


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been to:
USA
Mexico 
Guatemala
El Salvador
Argentina
Israel
Italy (I was only 6)

I want to visit:
Sweden (Stockholm) 
Denmark (Copenhagen)
Spain (Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Sevilla)
France (Paris, Nice, Marseille)
United Kingdom (London, Manchester, Glasgow, Edinburgh)
Italy (Rome, Naples, Palermo)
Greece (Athens)
Singapore (Singapore)
China (Beijing)
South Korea (Seoul)
Japan (Tokyo)
Thailand (Bangkok)
Australia (Sydney, Melbourne)
Chile (Santiago)
Costa Rica (San José)


----------



## roe5745 (May 24, 2010)

Live in UK

Norway
Finland
Sweden
Switzerland
France
Netherlands
Spain
Portugal (Madeira)
Philippines
Ireland


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

45 countries so far

*Europe:* Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Monaco, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, United Kingdom, Vatican City

*Asia:* Cambodia, China, Japan, Laos, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand, Turkey, Vietnam

*North America:* Canada, Mexico, United States

*Africa:* Egypt, Morocco, South Africa

*Oceania:* Australia, New Zealand


New countries planned for 2012: India, Russia, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Jordan

New countries planned for 2013: Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Norway, South Korea

Countries I also want to visit in the foreseeable future: Brazil, Myanmar, Nepal, Bhutan, Peru, Bolivia, Ethiopia, Madagascar, UAE, Oman, Iran, Indonesia, Brunei, Iceland


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

NordikNerd said:


> I'm very surprised to see that so many people have been in/want to go to
> Sweden.
> 
> The tourist agencies have done a good job.
> ...


My grandmother is Swedish and I myself have a Swedish passport and nationality. Ive been to Sweden 4 times, since I have relatives there (most of my grandmothers brothers and sisters and their families live there and also my greatgrandparents are still alive...my mörmörsmör or however you write that) so I save in hotel. Of course when Ive been to Sweden, it hasnt been the only country Ive visited in the trip. One trip was Canary Islands and Sweden :lol:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*ASIA*

People's Republic of China
> Beijing
> Shanghai
> Suzhou
> Shenzhen
> Xiamen
> Macau
> Hong Kong

Brunei Darusalam
> Bandar Seri Begawan
> Kuala Belait

Republic of Singapore
> Singapore

Malaysia
> Kuala Lumpur
> Johor Bahru

Kingdom of Thailand
> Bangkok
> Phuket

Socialist Republic of Vietnam
> Hanoi
> Ho Chi Minh City

Republic of Korea
> Seoul
> Incheon (Seoul-Incheon International Airport)

Japan
> Tokyo
> Yokohama
> Chiba City (Tokyo-Narita International Airport)

Timor-Leste* (this coming April)
> Dili

Republic of China* (this coming May)
> Taipei
> Taichung
> Kaohsiung

*OCEANIA*

Commonwealth of Australia
> Sydney
> Brisbane
> Goldcoast

New Zealand
> Auckland

PLACES I WANT TO VISIT:
* Marrakech, Kingdom of Morocco
* Rabat, Kingdom of Morocco
* Casablanca, Kingdom of Morocco
* Tangier, Kingdom of Morocco
* Kilimanjaro, United States of Tanzania
* Kathmandu, Federal Democratic Republic of Nepal
* Agra, Republic of India
* Pondicherry, Republic of India
* Silhyet, Republic of India
* Lucknow, Republic of India
* Delhi, Republic of India
* Mumbai, Republic of India
* Chennai, Republic of India
* Kolkata, Republic of India
* Bengaluru, Republic of India
* Ahmedabad, Republic of India
* Hyderabad, Republic of India
* Amritsar, Republic of India
* Coimbatore, Republic of India
* Kochi, Republic of India
* Goa, Republic of India
* Bhopal, Republic of India
* Bhobaneswar, Republic of India
* Jaipur, Republic of India
* Nagpur, Republic of India
* Trivandrum, Republic of India
* Chandigarh, Republic of India
* Chongqing, People's Republic of China
* Chengdu, People's Republic of China
* Harbin, People's Republic of China
* Xi'an, People's Republic of China
* Tianjin, People's Republic of China
* Wuhan, People's Republic of China
* Kunming, People's Republic of China
* Qingdao, People's Republic of China
* Dalian, People's Republic of China
* Lijiang, People's Republic of China
* Guilin, People's Republic of China
* Lhasa, People's Republic of China
* Urumqi, People's Republic of China
* Kashgar, People's Republic of China
* Ordos, People's Republic of China
* Hohhot, People's Republic of China
* Baotou, People's Republic of China
* Ulaan Baatar, Mongolia
* Doha, Kingdom of Qatar
* Dubai, United Arab Emirates
* Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates
* Cairo, Arab Republic of Egypt
* Alexandria, Arab Republic of Egypt
* Luxor, Arab Republic of Egypt
* Suez, Arab Republic of Egypt
* Pyongyang, Democratic Republic of Korea
* Da Nang, Socialist Republic of Vietnam
* Luang Prabang, Lao People's Democratic Republic
* Siem Reap, Kingdom of Cambodia
* Jakarta, Republic of Indonesia
* Medan, Republic of Indonesia
* Palembang, Republic of Indonesia
* Pekanbaru, Republic of Indonesia
* Surabaya, Republic of Indonesia
* Bandung, Republic of Indonesia
* Balikpapan, Republic of Indonesia
* Banjarmasin, Republic of Indonesia
* Denpasar, Republic of Indonesia
* Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia
* Kuching, Malaysia
* Sibu, Malaysia
* Miri, Malaysia
* Ipoh, Malaysia
* Langkawi, Malaysia
* Georgetown, Malaysia
* Yangon, Republic of the Union of Myanmar
* Naypyidaw, Republic of the Union of Myanmar
* Mandalay, Republic of the Union of Myanmar


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

I live in Germany and I have been to:

*Denmark* = Copenhagen, Århus, Ålborg, Skagen, Esbjerg...
*Sweden* = Malmö
*Norway* = Krsitiansand, [in the mountains]
*France* = Cannes, Nizza, Perpignan, Val Cenis
*Monaco* = Monte Carlo
*Spain* = Costa Brava
*Italy* = Pisa, Florenz, Como
*Switzerland* = Alps 
*Austria *= Zell am See
*Belgium* = Brussels and surroundings 
*Netherlands* = Amsterdam, Castricum, [at the sea]
*Finland *= Helsinki and surroundings 
*Estonia* = Tallinn 
*Greece *= Rhodos 
*United Arab Emirates* = Dubai, Abu Dhabi
*USA *= New York City(New York), Boston(Massachusetts) , --(New Jersey)
*(soon)Canada *= Toronto, Niagara Falls

17 countries


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> been to (only 19 countries): norway, denmark, finland, estonia, latvia, germany, austria, belgium, france, netherlands, england, spain, italy, switzerland, monaco, poland, belarus, russia, ukraine.
> 
> want to visit: Czech rep., Hungary, Greece, Turkey
> 
> dreaming of: USA, Canada, Brazil, Argentina, Paraguay, Australia


3 years later...

..and I have only added the Czech republic to my "been to" list. 

I think my travelling heydays are over by now. In 2014 I saw Germany & Poland again and this year it's probably only going to be another trip to Germany for the 15th time. I hope to see a new city though.

Hungary is the only country on my "want to visit" list now. I dont think I will ever visit the rest of the countries that I have mentioned.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Live in England

Been to Scotland, Wales and Ireland (British Isles)

*Rest of Europe...*
France
Spain
Germany
Belgium
Holland
Denmark
Sweden
Finland
Austria
Italy
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Poland
Estonia
Latvia
Greece
Hungary
Ukraine
Russia
Turkey

*Americas*
USA
Canada

*Asia*
Japan
China
Singapore
Thailand
Cambodia
Hong Kong

Australia


Technically I've been on the ground in Bahrain, Malaysia and Sri Lanka, but they were just airports, so don't count.


I might go to Romania or Bulgaria later in the year (definitely going to the Czech Republic again in June for the UEFA U21s) as new countries. I fancy Egypt and India, but I don't fancy going on my own.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^how do you see your trip to Romania? Feel free to ask for some tips, if you need.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Visited:*

UK (born)
New Zealand (lived)
Sweden (lived)
Germany
France
Netherlands
Belgium
Switzerland
Italy
Australia
Singapore
Japan
Hong Kong
China
Thailand
Brunei
Barbados
Canary Islands


*Trips booked*

Austria (July)
Australia (Dec/Jan)
New Zealand (Dec/Jan)


*Trips in planning*

South Africa (Dec/Jan 2016/2017)
USA (July 2016)



*Want to see*

Ghana
Kenya
Egypt
Namibia
Botswana
Nigeria
Malaysia
Vietnam
South Korea
Taiwan
Spain
Portugal
Greece


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Countries visited:*


*Europe:*

*France (my home country):* every regions, except Limousin
*Germany:* Baden-Württemberg, Bavaria, Rhineland-Palatinate, Saarland, Hesse, North Rhine-Westphalia, Saxony-Anhalt, Brandenburg, Berlin, Schleswig-Holstein
*United Kingdom:* South East England, South West England, London, West Midlands, East of England
*Italy:* Aosta Valley, Piedmont, Liguria, Lombardy, Trentino-Alto Adige, Veneto, Emilia-Romagna, Tuscany, Lazio, Abbruzzo, Sicily
*Spain:* Catalonia, Aragon, Navarre, La Rioja, Basque Country, Castille and León, Community of Madrid
*Belgium:* Luxembourg, Namur Prov., Hainaut, Liège Prov., Limburg, Brussels, West Flanders
*Netherlands:* Limburg, North Brabant, Zeeland, South Holland, North Holland, Utrecht, Flevoland, Gelderland
*Switzerland:* Basel-Stadt, Basel-Land, Bern, Aargau, Lucerne, Geneva, Vaud, Uri, Ticino, Grisons, St. Gallen
*Austria:* Vorarlberg, Tyrol
*Greece:* Crete
*Cyprus:* Paphos Distr., Limassol Distr., Larnaca Distr.
*Denmark:* Hovedstaden, Nordjylland
*Sweden:* Skåne county, Stockholm County
*Finland:* Uusimaa, Tavastia Proper, Pirkanmaa
*Iceland:* Capital Region, Southern Region, Eastern Region
*Czech Republic:* Prague
*Hungary:* Budapest, Pest, Nógrád
*Luxembourg*
*Andorra*
*Monaco*
*Vatican City*


*Africa:*

*Tunisia:* Tunis gov., Sousse gov., Kairouan gov.
*Egypt:* Port Said gov., Cairo gov., Giza gov., Qalyubia gov.


*Asia:*

*United Arab Emirates:* Dubai
*Japan:* Tokyo pref., Chiba pref., Kanagawa pref., Kyoto pref., Nara pref., Shizuoka pref., Yamanashi pref., Nagano pref., Gifu pref. Ishikawa pref., Toyama pref.


*The Americas:*

*United States:* New York, New Jersey
*Canada:* British Columbia
*Cuba:* Havana, Cienfuegos prov., Santiago de Cuba prov., Matanzas prov., Sancti Spíritus prov.
*Brazil:* Bahia, Rio de Janeiro state, São Paulo state, Paraná
*Argentina:* City of Buenos Aires, Buenos Aires, Misiones




*Countries that I want to visit:*


*Burma*
*Cambodia*
*Chile*
*China*
*Costa Rica*
*Croatia*
*Ethiopia*
*Georgia*
*Ghana*
*Guatemala*
*India*
*Iran*
*Israel*
*Jordan*
*Kenya*
*Lebanon*
*Mongolia*
*Morocco*
*Mexico*
*New Zealand*
*Namibia*
*Norway*
*Portugal*
*South Africa*
*Tanzania*
*Turkey*
*Uruguay*
*Uzbekistan*
*Yemen*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I live in Canada and have been to the following:


*Europe*

Ireland
United Kingdom
Iceland
Sweden
Finland
France


*America*

United States
Mexico
Costa Rica


My next priorities are Chile, Greece, Turkey, India, China, Japan, Malaysia, Australia. Not a country but want to visit Antarctica if at all possible.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico(born)
France(lived)
USA 
Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
Italy
UK
Spain


Want to visit
Japan
Brazil
Argentina
Chile
Peru
Greece
China
South Korea
Switzerland
Monaco
Turkey
Israel
Russia
Hong Kong
UAE
Ireland
Egypt
Morocco


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

My destinations have a very Oceania access focus:

United Kingdom (born)
Australia (live - Perth, Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Gold Coast)

Pakistan (twice)
UAE (3 times - Dubai, Sharjah and Abu Dhabi)
Singapore (twice)
New Zealand (Auckland, Christchurch, Queenstown)
Indonesia (Denpasar, Bali)
Malaysia (KL and Johor)
Japan 
Hong Kong


Next (going this year):
Japan (again),
South Korea,
Shanghai,
Hong Kong (again)


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Want to visit

Egipt
Mexico
India
Greece
Israel
Thailand
Morocco


----------



## TomasC (Apr 29, 2015)

Want to visit all Europe first! and then all south america.


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

*From: *
Singapore

*Been to: *
Malaysia (numerous) - Johor, KL, Klang, Langkawi, Penang, Kuantan, Terrenganu 
Thailand (numerous) - Bangkok, Koh Samui, Phuket
Indonesia (1998, 2001, 2003) - Riau Islands
Hong Kong (2013) - HK
Taiwan (2011) - Taipei
South Korea (2012, 2015) - Seoul, Incheon, Busan, Jeju-do, Suwon, Paju, Pyeongchang, Gyeongju 
New Zealand (2004) - Auckland, Rotorua, Taupo

*By 2018:*
China
Japan
Vietnam
Australia

*Others want-to-go:*
Europe, N. America


----------



## AZWA1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't believe nobody visited India!!hno:

Hope that's the case with the members of ssc only loll


----------



## Redstear (Aug 15, 2013)

Living in the Netherlands

Visited (between brackets only driven-through or day-trips):
Germany
Belgium
France
United Kingdom
Austria
Czech Republic
Slovenia
Croatia
Italy
Lithuania
Belarus
(Spain)
(Poland)
(Vatican City)
(Luxemburg)

Want to visit
Spain (proper)
Ireland
Italy (south)
Romania
Estonia/Latvia
Ukraine/Russia
Albania/Macedonia/Montenegro
Georgia (the country)/Armenia
Iran
Uruguay/Argentine/Chile
South Korea
Indonesia/Papoea New Guinea


----------



## dodge321 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think a list of cities where you have visited and stayed for more than 2 days might be more interesting. It would give a better idea of what you saw and came to know about the country. It's not very meaningful, for example, when someone says they've been to Indonesia when they've only been on holiday in Bali.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Have lived in Romania (my home country), Greece for three months (Mount Athos and Thessaloniki) and France (Paris and its surroundings)

Have made meaningful trips to:

Italy (Rome twice)
Hungary (Budapest)
Bulgaria (Balchik, Nessebar, Veliko Tunovo, Plovdiv)
Switzerland (Geneva)
Belgium (Brussels, Bruges)
Spain (Barcelona, Girona)
UK (London, Edinburgh, Glasgow)
Netherlands (Amsterdam)
France ( Marseille, Toulon and Provence; Strasbourg; Normandy; Lyon; Amiens)

Looking forward to visit:

as much of Italy as possible
Portugal (road tripping)
Germany (Berlin, the Rhineland)
East Coast USA and Canada (NY, Boston Chicago, Montreal, Quebec, if possible more)
Japan (more of a long term project)
North Africa, when the troubles become a thing of the past
Brazil and Argentina

Think it's feasible.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

been to - Greece, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Belgium, France, Saudi Arabia, Singapore,
Hongkong, Philippines, Canada, USA, Mexico.

Want to go to - Eastern Canada, Mexico, Brazil, England, New Orleans & San Diego USA.,
Australia, Japan, Turkey, Spain, French Riviera.


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

LIVING IN BRAZIL
HAVE LIVED IN THE UK AND NYC

I've Been to
BRAZIL (17 STATES)
PORTUGAL
USA (23 STATES)
CANADA
NORTH KOREA
SOUTH KOREA
CHINA
VIETNAM
CAMBODIA
THAILAND
MALAYSIA
INDONESIA
SINGAPORE
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
SYRIA
LEBANON
TURKEY
TUNISIA
MOROCCO
SERBIA
HUNGARY
AUSTRIA
POLAND
CZECH REPUBLIC
SLOVAKIA
ITALY
VATICAN
SWITZERLAND
GERMANY
THE NETHERLANDS
BELGIUM
FRANCE
MONACO
LUXEMBURG
SPAIN
IRELAND
SCOTLAND
WALES
ENGLAND
ARGENTINA
URUGUAY
PARAGUAY
CHILE
COLOMBIA
MEXICO
PANAMA
PERU 
BERMUDA


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*From:*
Philippines

*Been to:*
USA
China
Japan
South Korea
Taiwan
Indonesia
Malaysia
Thailand
Vietnam
Cambodia
Singapore
Macao
Hong Kong

*Want to return:*
USA
Japan

*Bucket List:*
Iceland
Nepal
India
Sri Lanka
Iran
Peru
Morocco
Jordan
Egypt
Turkey
Greece
France
Italy
Spain
Portugal
Netherlands
Austria
UK
Germany
Norway
Sweden
Mexico
Chile
Argentina
Brazil
South Africa
Tanzania
and Antarctica (technically not a country, but want to visit anyway)


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

*Been to:*
Canada
USA
UK
France
Netherlands
Germany
Czech Republic
Austria
Denmark
Spain
Portugal
Japan
China (HK)
Paraguay

*Want To Visit:*
Italy
Sweden
Hungary
Turkey
Egypt
Brazil
India
Morocco
Thailand
China (mainland)
Mexico
Belgium
Croatia


----------



## NathanGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

I would really love to visit Iceland. For some reason, it looks kinda chill there (I mean relaxed, I know it's pretty cold out there) and endless. Like the roads never end  
Maybe I have a completely wrong impression of it, don't know... 
I also want to check some life performances there - Olafur Arnalds for example. He's just bloody brilliant and I literally melt to his music.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

*I am from:*
1. The Netherlands

*I have visited:*
2. Belgium
3. France
4. Luxembourg
5. Monaco
6. Spain
7. Portugal
8. Morocco
9. Italy
10. Vatican City
11. San Marino
12. Greece
13. Turkey
14. Bulgaria
15. Romania
16. Serbia
17. Bosnia
18. Croatia
19. Slovenia
20. Switzerland
21. Liechtenstein
22. Austria
23. Germany
24. England
25. Wales
26. Scotland
27. Northern Ireland
28. Ireland
29. Slowakia
30. Hungary
31. Moldova
32. Poland
33. Denmark
34. Sweden
35. Norway
36. Finland
37. Estonia
38. Latvia
39. Lithuania
40. Belarus
41. Ukraine
42. New Zealand
43. Indonesia
44. Malaysia
45. Japan

*Countries I intend to visit in the next two years:*
47. South Korea
48. China
48. Vietnam
49. Cambodia
50. Laos
51. Thailand
...and maybe some others. I would love to do the Trans-Siberia Express.

I did not count stop-overs on airports.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

From 
UK

Visited (tourist resorts and stopovers only)
Spain
Egypt
Greece
U.A.E.
Belgium
Netherlands

Visited more widely 
Ireland
France
Italy
Germany
Canada
USA
India

Would like to visit
Brazil (to see Rio and Sao Paulo)
Romania (or any part of the more traditional and scenic parts of Eastern Europe with good medieval ruins and mountains and decent wildlife, but especially Romania because it is more 'exotic' than the Slavic nations)
Norway (to see the fjords)
Finland (to see the scenery)
An Arab country (to see the Arabic lifestyle, like India but less hectic and overpopulated, or that's how I imagine it. Also I like the scenery, desert and Islamic architecture)
Bangladesh (to see the village where my grandfather lived)


----------



## FCZZ (Feb 5, 2008)

*From:* the Netherlands

*Visited:*
Belgium
Luxembourg
Germany
France
Engeland
Spain
Greece
Austria
Czech Republic
Turkey
Morocco

*Want to:*
USA
Canada
Tailand
Vietnam
India
Australia
New Sealand
Japan
Aruba
Curaçao
Cuba
Fiji
Egypt
Italy
Switzerland
Poland
Norway
Sweden
Denmark
Iceland
Russia

and many many more


----------



## FCZZ (Feb 5, 2008)

Copperknickers said:


> From
> An Arab country (to see the Arabic lifestyle, like India but less hectic and overpopulated, or that's how I imagine it. Also I like the scenery, desert and Islamic architecture)


Try Morocco, Marrakech.
Beautiful city with Islamic architecture, friendly people, at the edge of the desert and not to expensive. Easy to reach from the UK.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I've been to:

1. United States (home)
2. Canada
3. People's Republic of China (ancestral home; my parents, my grandparents, most of my aunts, uncles, and cousins live here)
4. Japan
5. Bahamas
6. Republic of China (does that count as a country?)


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*From NL*

Visited the following countries by backpack and couchsurfing.

*EU*
*Belgium *(Brussel, Antwerp)
*Luxembourg*
*Germany *(a lot of cities)
*France *(Paris)
*Spain *(Barcelona, Salou)
*Italy *(Milano, Roma, Pescara)
*Denmark *(Copenhagen)
*Sweden *(Molmo)
*England* (London, Swindon, Bristol, Ipswich)
*Ireland* (Cork)

*Asia*
*Turkey *(Istanbul, Marmaris)
*Dubai*
*Indonesia *(Jakarta, Bandung, Manado, Denpasar, Surabaya, Yogyakarta)
*Malaysia *(Kuala Lumpur)
*Thailand *(Bangkok)
*Hongkong
Singapore*
*Philipines *(Manila)
*Japan *(Tokyo)

*Australia *
(Sydney)

*America's*
*Canada *(Toronto)
*USA *(LA, SF)
*Mexico *(Mexico-city)
*Brasil *(Rio, Porto Alegre)
*Paraguay
Argentina*

*Africa
Marocco* (Marrakesh, Essaouira)
*South Africa*(Capetown, Durban)

*Still want to visit*
*North-Korea* Its difficult to get visa
*Cuba* want to visit before it going to be Americanized/Westernized with tourist resorts 
*Iran*
*Dutch Caribic Islands *(Curacao, Bonaire, Aruba, St. Maarten, Saba, St. Eustatius)


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Lets see, its not that long of a list.

Denmark (my home country)
Sweden
Norway 
Germany 
Netherlands 
England 
Hungary 
Spain 
Thailand (Phuket) 
Czech Republic 

Driven through (and stopping at a service station)
Luxembourg 
France
Slovakia 

Qatar, at the airport 


Want to visit 

New Zealand 
Australia 
Japan 
USA (Northeast and California)
Italy 
France (for real) 
Ireland
Iceland 
The rest of the UK
Maldives 
Seychelles 
Bali 
More Thailand than just Phuket


----------



## willtruman1979 (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to vist:
Egypt (though not at the moment)
Argentina
Czech Republic
Romania
Hungary
Vietman
Mainland China
South Africa
India
Peru
Mexico
Portugal
Israel

Visited:
USA
Brazil
UK
Netherlands
Belgium
France
Germany
Italy
Spain
Switzerland
Turkey
Morocco
UAE
Japan
Thailand
Hongkong
Cambodia
Indonesia
Malaysia
Taiwan
Singapore
Australia
Philippines


----------



## phenician (Jun 22, 2014)

Been to:
Austria - Vienna and Hallstatt 
Germany - Frankfurt,Leipzig,Munich

Want to vist:

North Korea
Namibia
Yemen


----------



## Birchland (Oct 19, 2016)

Visited/lived in:
- Canada
- USA
- Germany
- France
- Spain
- Netherlands
- Austria
- Switzerland
- Greece

Would like to visit:
- Israel
- Russia
- Japan
- Namibia


----------

